# Talk to me about gun safes



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm in the market for a gun safe. I have a budget of $2500 tops, want to stay closer to 2k, that includes delivery if need be. I am looking at probably a 25+ gun safe, something that has adjustable shelves so I can store other stuff in there, etc. Right now I have about 10 guns plus stand to buy more and inherit more, when that time comes. Fire protection is my biggest concern, with theft being second, just because I don't think some smash and grab criminal is going to waste the time breaking in when there is more expensive things around. I understand that a safe is just going to slow someone down not stop them. As the saying goes "Locks only keep honest people out"

Been reading here and other forums and there is no good consensus on what makes for a good gun safe. Solid steel doors vs. composite doors. 12 ga body vs 11 ga body etc.

I am not set on any one brand, but as an example I found liberty safes, Colonial 30 gun, delivered for about $1800. Or a step up to the Franklin for about $400 more. 

So I'm throwing it out to you guys, what brand of safe do you have? Do you like it? Has it survived a break in attempt or fire? Where did you buy it from a big box store/safe store/or gun store?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I don't know if you have seen this but watch it if you haven't.


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

Yea I watched that video and another one that was about 30 min long, where the guy took a tour of a safe store. Makes me think I'm going to have to put some miles on the car and check out some actual safe stores not just gun stores that carry them. Only problem is that none are in the Lansing area, that I know of at least.

Any recommendations for places to talk to? I saw there's a place called Ables in the thumb area, Voogerts, or something like that in GR. Seems I saw one in the Ann Arbor area also.


----------



## flyting (Jan 22, 2010)

Bought mine from Abel's great safes great service. Supplys most safes in the area.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

The new Brownings are very nice. Their modular interiors are a step above most in their class...easier to adjust, higher quality, lots of accessories etc. The door storage (including scoped rifle storage is fantastic. I think their gloss finishes are a step above most in their class as well. But they are certainly not the only game in town. With the budget you have, finding a quality safe, especially in the smaller 25 gun range will be easy. Keep in mind, a 25 gun safe won't hold much more than just guns if you fill it or about a dozen long guns and some modular shelving. Buy a next size up if you can manage it within your budget. You'll find lots of things to keep in there.....


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Check the Liberty line up. There is a safe for every budget and they are well thought out.


----------



## Hart (Jan 27, 2008)

I've got a mid-line Cannon, a buddy has a nice Liberty. I was impressed by it when I saw it a few weeks ago. 

Able's in Pinconning has a good line (the Fort Knox safes look well made). There's a Liberty dealer in Flint called Bullock's. Gander Mountain in Lansing is also supposed to be a Liberty dealer.


----------



## Seadated (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a liberty centurion voyager 30. Its a middle of the road safe 45 min at 1200 degrees F fire rating. When i bought the safe i thought i would never run out of room but i keep buying guns and the wife keeps putting more paperwork in it. So i will be buying another one soon. I have zero complaints with the liberty but im really looking at a Fort Knox Defender 6031 its a 32gun safe with a fire rating of 90min at 1680 degrees. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jumbo (Feb 4, 2003)

flyting said:


> Bought mine from Abel's great safes great service. Supplys most safes in the area.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Abel's, your one stop shop, IMO , American made Liberty, delivered & set up where you want it, it worked for me & safe & secure, 
By the way, Wife'ee doesn't combo, L R L , did show her though, a close friend has a list of all with serial #, if the need be, that's where I hide my $$, what little I have.~~~~~><>......! Jumbo Out :cwm27:


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

Saw the post earlier, and ran across this sales pitch. Maybe it'll help.

http://www.cannonsafe.com/7-tips-for-purchasing-a-safe/

_Cannon is proud to be the only safe company to offer a lifetime, hassle-free, zero cost warranty on their safes. If a customers safe is ever damaged due to a fire, natural flood, or burglary Cannon will cover all costs including locksmith, freight, parts, etc. to repair or replace the safe, even if the owner is not the original purchaser. To learn why A Safe Family is a Cannon Family, visit www.cannonsafe.com._


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

I've got a Rhino brand safe. 30 gun. Holds two dozen comfortably. VERY secure from fire, theft etc. VERY heavy. Very unique in appearance, cool, do a search on the brand and check them out. Holds the heirlooms while my daily use stuff is stored in a less expensive brand which is still a good quality safe. Rhino is the one !


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

I have been looking at gun safes for some time and have been doing a lot of research.

This company seems to make some the best safes for the money I have found. http://www.sturdysafe.com/ They use 7 gauge steel for the walls. You also have to be carefull about stated door thickness as this dosent mean how thick of metal is thats used for the door.

I wouldnt spend a lot of money on safes with 11 or 12 gauge (or thinner) metal for walls unless you can put it somewhere where the safe can be accessed from the front only. Also make sure it has 2 bolts or bars for the top and bottom, some have just one.

Be sure to bolt it down to the floor no matter how heavy it is. I read stories on forums where safes were drug out of the house with a truck.

I keep toying with the idea of hiding instead of a safe. This video shows a shelf that is pretty cool 




I still havent got anything or made up my mind. A good safe is expensive and hard to move. I also worry that if someone breaks in they know where all the valuables are when they find the safe. Whats to keep them from coming back a few months later with the right tools?


----------



## propbuster (Mar 4, 2004)

did some research on my own, spoke to some folks that had purchased at Able, finally went there & bought a Cascade. Getting it in the house was not as bad as I thought it would be. Save the moving $$ & do it yourself. They even let you borrow the stuff you will need to get the safe into the house.


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

I've been watching this thread because I'm interested in buying one also.

Although the county deputy I talked to told me he has seen thieves simply chainsaw the wall of a house to create a hole and a gap around the safe, hook a chain to it and yank it thru the wall and drive away dragging the safe until they can stop and load in in their truck. Which is a little discouraging because I guess it won't stop everyone from taking it regardless of the brand and installation.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I bought mine at Jay's. It is a Hertage and holds 50 guns. It has a bunch of 1 inch bolts on the side and the top of the door. I think when I bought it the cost was around 2500. My advice would be to buy as big as you can and never let your wife see inside


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

Just bought a Dakota safe on Saturday, 51 gun plus a door skin for 12 pistols. It is advertised as a 51 but they would have to be all small guns without scopes. Already love it, oh and its full already. 

The worst thing is now the wife seen all the guns in one spot. 

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the reply's guys. Well I didn't get to look at the Liberty like I wanted to this weekend because of the ice storm we had but I think this weekend as long as its not a repeat of the past weekend I'll be going up the Hoogerhyde's in GR, not what I thought it was called, saw the commercial this weekend for it, and see what they have to offer. Then maybe in a weekend or two go to Able's to see what they have to offer. 

Not set on a certain brand or style just need to make a decision. I like the warranty of the cannon, lifetime and they pay to move if it needs to be fixed or replaced. But I also like the thickness of the sturdy safe (7 gauge) just dont want to buy something I cant see first. American Security you can built one online but doesn't give you a price, which is frustrating. Like the sounds of a summit safe, thick steel etc. 

So many choices. Ill keep you posted on what I end up with.


----------



## miko450fish (Dec 21, 2010)

I have a Liberty, they seem to be of higher quality than the rest, lifetime warranty as well.


----------



## thunderman (Mar 10, 2005)

take a good look at the superior and there lower make champion safes. then do some shopping around. same safe prices very quite a bit by store. good bang for the buck. fire ratings are under stated and very well made. two and three door seals depending on model. double wall fully welded frame with anti pry rods welded in the seams. the list goes on. 


liberty/franklin safes were once good safes. now there no better than a stack on from harbor fright. take a look at the inner door frame rail where the door bolts seat against. no thicker than the 12 guage wall metel. open it with a screwdriver. way over priced for what they are. grab ahold of the door and give it a bend. flexes like a fender on a Toyota.


spend a few bucks more and get a decent one much larger than you thick is big enough. you mite get a few more years before you need another.


----------



## zfishman (Dec 21, 2008)

Just an FYI, there is also a Liberty gun safe dealer in Midland.


----------

